# Found: A little "Vintage" snowboard footage!



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I followed a link from Amplid in Neni's board thread to the "Longboard Classic in Stuben page, and found this Tribute vid to Tom Sims! I really liked seeing this vintage footage! Amazing to see the boards these guys were riding way back when! :bowdown:

I thought I'd embed the vid here for all to see & for those who never "click thru" the links! 

TOM SIMS TRIBUTE LBC 2013 on Vimeo

_...Wellllll_, I _was_ gonna embed it, but apparently embedding from Vimeo works differently than it does with YT??? :dunno: I couldn't get the vid to show up in the post! (...if anyone can fix this, _and then explain the fix_!  )

Anyway, I thought it might be interesting if those members of SBF who have actually ridden these "Classic, old boards" could post a short comment on "The Good Ol' Days of snowboarding, maybe even post a link or two to some other vintage SB footage?! 

I love watching and learning about the "Early Days" of snowboarding! :thumbsup:


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Was that what was once the start of the 1/2 pipe?? Some of the vids showed some real rugged piles of snow with a channel down the middle. I was skiing in the early mid 80's and still remember taking a trip with a bunch of buddies and only one of our friends snowboarded back then. Kinda cool seeing the vintage stuff, even though I was never a part of that scene. 

Amazing how the gear and slope features have evolved


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

slyder said:


> Was that what was once the start of the 1/2 pipe?? Some of the vids showed some real rugged piles of snow with a channel down the middle...
> 
> Amazing how the gear and slope features have evolved


I think some of that footage might have been so "Early On" that they were not even allowed on the resorts! I seem to recall seeing some other clips from around that time that mentioned they pretty much had to stop on the side of the roads and "shred" the embankments n shit!!

I have to say that I'm glad the skier skin suits never really caught on for boarders, or at least they faded out quick! "I" would _NOT_ be a pretty sight wearin' one of those!!! :laugh:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Nice footage. These guys went through a lot of trouble to get the sport and boards where they are today.

Mad Respect.


----------



## marlo_df (Apr 20, 2011)

Great video, thanks for sharing @ Chomps


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


>


That should do it for you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Only about a min through so far, pretty fuckin' cool:eusa_clap:

Made my eyes well up:blink:

This was only my 25th year That was was a bit before my time

But trying it one time 25 years ago...Changed my life forever:thumbsup:


TT


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

fuckin dope !!! thanks for linkin that....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Rad!
:bowdown:


----------

